# How many babies (of all kinds) are you expecting this year?



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Alright, so how many babies are you expecting this year? Obviously, we don't know how many kids each doe will give us, but how many does are you breeding for 2011? What other baby animals are on the way? What about a human baby? Also, what are you hoping arrives and when is everyone due (or should be due based on your planned breeding dates.) Who are they bred to?

I will begin, and you can either copy the format I am using or make your own:

GOATS:

Does bred/to be bred: 5 (Nigerian Dwarves)

Tualatin Acres Dakota Oreo - Due early March
Tualatin Acres D. Black Pearl - Due late March/early April
Tualatin Acres Jolie Rouge - Due April
Apothecary Farm Poit - Due May
Valentine (Grade) - Due May

All our bred to my white buck with brown legs, Northern Fork WP Tomahawk

I would love to get twins or triplets from everyone except perhaps Jolie and Val (first fresheners, so I feel it is easier on them if they have a single to learn with.) I of course hope that I get mostly girls, but the only ones I would love to have a doeling from that I might retain are Dakota and Poit. I would love it if Dakota had a doeling that is mostly white with some black and brown spotting on her back like the sire. I hope that Poit passes her moonspots and her blue eyes.

HORSES:

Mares bred: 1

Calypso's Blue Odyssey ( Unreg. Bay Roan Quarter Horse) - Due late May.

Sire: PaintnCash Reward (APHA Red Dun Homozygous Tobiano)

The sire is bred for cutting and reining, and my mare is very cowy. I'm hoping for a roan or some shade of dun, but it is guarunteed to have spots and will be pinto registered with the PtHA. No preference on gender really, but a filly would be an added plus.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: How many babies (of all kinds) are you expecting this ye*

1 alpine in Feb
1 boer in Feb

7 boer does in April

1 alpaca in May


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: How many babies (of all kinds) are you expecting this ye*

I alpine doe due in Feb. FF.

I hope to have my other 2 girls bred eventually to freshen in 2011.

That's it for me....no babies, no puppies, no kitties........lol.....


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: How many babies (of all kinds) are you expecting this ye*

20 + Does due now thru May. And I am hoping for does from my Dairy girls and bucks from my meat girls. Twins or trips is fine by us as this is our first year with so many.
Two cats will be having Kittens the fewer the better.
One Miniature Mare who was supposed to be bred when my dad bought her but I think we will get a June/July baby from our stallion so he/she will be a chestnut dapple.

Now there wont be any puppies being born cause we are getting the dog fixed ASAP. I have a AKA Miniature Pincher who isn't fixed and the female is Border Collie mix those would not be cute dogs.


----------



## icboers (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: How many babies (of all kinds) are you expecting this ye*

Had 4 does kid:

Sister- % Boer :kidblue: :kidred: 
Faith-FB Boer :kidblue: :kidred: 
Solitaire % Boer :kidblue: 
Kate % Boer :kidblue:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: How many babies (of all kinds) are you expecting this ye*

2 nigi's bred
Boggs Whitetail Ranch Penelope/Rockabilly Ranch Chief...due 2/10/11
Hollow Ache R Binkey/Rockabilly Ranch Chief...due 2/23/11

1 Nigi/pygmy
Bailey/Hank ...due 2/15/11


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: How many babies (of all kinds) are you expecting this ye*

15 .......FB boer.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Katemary63 (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: How many babies (of all kinds) are you expecting this ye*

1 Nubian Doe bred to Nubian buck - will be bred soon for 2011 kid
1 %Boer doe bred to Nubian buck - due April
11 Boer and mixed does bred to 100% Boer buck all due Jan thru March
SOME ONLY DAYS AWAY!!!!

Masses of ducklings and chicks will be born April thru July
Ducks: Chinese Mandarins, Penciled Runners, Anconas, Australian Spotteds
Chickens: Black Copper Marans

3 Lionhead Rabbits does will be bred for kits in March

1 American Paint Pony bred to Welsh Stallion due in July

30 Mama cows, some due in the spring, some in the fall

See pictures of all at www.harmonpfarms.blogspot.com


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: How many babies (of all kinds) are you expecting this ye*

Pam when are your first due?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: How many babies (of all kinds) are you expecting this ye*

6 Boer due Jan Feb & March. +Nubian & %
All but one bred to Auto Repeater. One bred by Auto's Concealed Weapon.
Im looking fwd to some nice meaty kids again by Auto! They werent hot in the ring but they sure packed on muscle


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: How many babies (of all kinds) are you expecting this ye*

1 nigi due the first few weeks of Jan.
2 Myos-Jan 22

then all of KK Snowdn Acres will be born....Feb and March...Whoo hooo so excited


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: How many babies (of all kinds) are you expecting this ye*

8 Nigerian Dwarves due in February, 6 due in March & 3 due in April

Probably a litter of French Lop rabbits at some point during the year & possibly a litter of Golden Retriever puppies.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: How many babies (of all kinds) are you expecting this ye*

All my does are Boer percentage 
1 due 1-5-11 Athena 88%/ Allison's Urban Cowboy 100%
1 due 2-14-11 Jasmine 97%/ Allison's Urban Cowboy 100%
1 due 3-22-11 Joy 88%/ Paintball Unregistered
1 due 3-23-11 Sky 75%/ Paintball unregistered
1 possibly due end of April Faith 75%/ Paintball unregistered
1 possibly due 5-18-11 Ruby 50%/ Paintball unregistered

Paintball was a young buck and just too short to breed with Faith and Ruby so I am not sure if they are bred and if they are not then they will stay open till next year. We want kids born in January and February for the fair and now we have them scattered threw out the spring so we will see what we end up with. Hopefully next year since he will be older and bigger we will get them all bred when we want them to be and everything will go as planned.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: How many babies (of all kinds) are you expecting this ye*

Goats:
Nigis
All my does so far are bred to my really nice Buck Jasper.

Porsche. Had doe buck twins last time, hoping for at least one girl, although a buck would be nice too
Lilly. Had twins, I sold her and kept a daughter, im hoping for girls!
Callie: First time mom, hoping for one girl
Georgia: First timer, also hoping for one girl

Adelle hasnt been bred yet, she will be bred to my new buck im getting in january.

Everyone is due in may, except adelle.

Im hoping for lots of girls, these will be jaspers first kids! His grandpa is known for throwing random moonspots, so maybe we will get some, Porsche has ONE moonspot, I really hope she passes that!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: How many babies (of all kinds) are you expecting this ye*

I have 8 bred (fingers crossed)

7 kinder to kinder,
1 nubian to pygmy. This is the one I'm nervous about. She will be tested in January. She's the one I thought was bred last year but she wasn't. She is the only one that I really am not sure when she's in season. this year I am pretty much sure contact was made. Last year I think we were a day too late and never really got it done anyway. I didn't have the buck here, and now I do.

So five starting in mid February, break in late March and April, and three Apr 30 to early May.

This year I'm going to have a new buck pen and I'm going to keep all the buck kids intact to take the time to see which ones I want to keep and use. Last year if I had been keeping any but the one I kept, I think I would have chosen the wrong one. They were all from first fresheners, so they were all neutered.

Jan


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: How many babies (of all kinds) are you expecting this ye*

We have 5 does and then a 5mo doe, so obviously the little one won't be bred until summer or fall.
4 of the 5 does are pregnant. Not sure about the other one, I'll have to post a pic for a pooch test as soon as I can.

Boer or boer percentage does bred to our full blooded boer buck:
Ithma red nubian/boer due in one week! YIPPIE!!!!!! JANUARY 1st

Trouble red boer <Ithma's lil sis who looks more boer to me than nubian> - she is due Feb 25th.

Sweetheart white boer w/light tan head due Feb 25th

Wild Child Traditional full blooded boer due April 26th

Then there is Snow White. She I believe has been determined to be a Kiko/mix, if she is preggo she could be due at the end of Feb as well! Her last heat cycle was end of Feb, thought I got her seperated, but maybe not. She's a thin goat, and just doesn't look pregnant, but she could be hiding it from me....

For just starting out, I think we have enough to keep us busy, I CAN"T WAIT!!!


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: How many babies (of all kinds) are you expecting this ye*

I've had one kid to twins - bucks
I'm expecting 8 more pb Nubians all bred to a pb buck.
5 are due beginning of January
3 are due in May
Hoping for LOTS of girls


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: How many babies (of all kinds) are you expecting this ye*

We have bred all three of our does, to our Buck Rancho-Snowfall the Gambler.
Panda and Padme are due April 26 i think
and Posha is due May 5.

I would really love to get some does out of Padme to keep.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: How many babies (of all kinds) are you expecting this ye*

I just have 2 nigis.. one is bred and due mid to late Feb. She is a ff and I'm a first time goat mom! I may still breed the younger doe in the next few months when she'll be around l yr old.
So Far... so good!


----------

